# First ever betta drawing



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

It's not perfect, but I don't think it turned to shabby, either.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)




----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I think thats really good, especially for your first try!
Great job, I can't wait to see your next betta drawing!


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Not bad! I like the bubbles. hehe


----------



## Betty (May 31, 2011)

Smr2892 said:


>


 
That my friend is what I call one amazing pic!!!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Great!


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

awesome! What did you use to make it?


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Awww thank you guys! @mermaid fish, I started with just a normal pencil, and when I was done I decided it needed a pop of color, so I used a green colored pencil over the original pencil.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Cool! I always mess up on betta's faces but you are awesome


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you! I think next time I have 20 minutes to myself I'll try drawing one of my bettas, not just a general one, lol.


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

thats good not to brag but im pretty good to


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Then draw something up and let us see =]


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

WOW that's beautiful!


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you so much! The little girl in your avatar is beautiful, as well =]


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Super cute, and yes I like his little face too. I tried my first the other day.... horrible. lol well i may have doomed myself trying to draw my CT male. I should start with females haha.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Lol I'm sure it couldn't have been that bad! You should show us!


----------



## Serafina (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That's really neat, I love the expression on the betta's face. :-D


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Haha aww thanks!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Very well done


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you RayneForhest! =)


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Rhapsodie (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome drawing! The coloring in particular really makes the image- it has a bit of depth to it then. Geez, I wish _I_ could draw like that on my first try!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome


----------

